# Sancerre region



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi all, we are thinking of staying at Flower Camping Les portes de Sancerre early June (after Amboise band festival). Anybody been? And is the region woth a few days?
We of course will be visiting a vineyard or 2  

Also where to stay afterwards on the way back North, was thinking maybe Fountainbleau area - can anyone reccomend any sites around there or offer good alternatives?
Thanks in advance,
Steve.


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi

We stayed at Les Portes de Sancerre last September for a few days and had a couple of days lovely cycling up and down the Loire (caught the train back one day and came back through the vineyards another). Very picturesque area. Sancerre is a pleasant town, nice square to sit and have a glass of the local vino in. Plenty of caves around that will invite you in to try some wine.

The site is good, marked pitches, some with river views and well kept. Pleasant walks by the canal/river from the site too and railway line over the river to get around, if that appeals. Bread shops in the Portes area nearby and bars too.

We combined that holiday with some time in the Cher valley - very pretty too - camped at Chatillon sur Cher. Lots of pretty towns and the river is smaller and quite enchanting.

Have also stayed at L'isle aux Moulins, Jargeau on the Loire (not found many places on the river we don't like), but not Fontainbleu, sorry.

We're sure you'll have a good time.
CandA


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

We stayed on a small site Camp Municipal Grange aux Dimes in Samoreau about 5km from Fontainebleau.

Very pleasant grassy site on the banks of the Seine with lovely walks along the river. In Caravan Europe listed under Fontainebleau.


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

tubbytuba said:


> Hi all, we are thinking of staying at Flower Camping Les portes de Sancerre early June (after Amboise band festival). Anybody been? And is the region woth a few days?
> We of course will be visiting a vineyard or 2
> 
> Also where to stay afterwards on the way back North, was thinking maybe Fountainbleau area - can anyone reccomend any sites around there or offer good alternatives?
> ...


We've stayed there a couple of times. Very peaceful site. It's a nice walk from there into aubigny where there are some nice bars and restaurants.

Sancerre itself is fantastic. Easy parking for the motorhome at the top of the hill (stunning views), then a 3 minute walk into the main town. Don't try and take your van into the main square itself though.

Make sure you have lunch in the main square and I'd recommend the Sancerre salad.

Chavignol just outside Sancerre is a must for butter and goats cheese. Also the best place to buy your bottles of the finest white wine (imho). Don't miss out on the red sancerre though. Equally as good. It all makes for the perfect evening. Sat outside the van, glass of wine, fresh french bread, Chavignol butter and cheese. Heaven!!

Cheers
Alan


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks very much for great replies! Very reassuring and it sounds like just the kind of things we appreciate. We also like the fact that its close to the TGV station as our son is popping down from Paris to join us for a few days.
Alan that 'perfect' evening sounds very much like our perfect evening too  
CandA, Chatillon sounds nice, we may try that en-route from Amboise to Sancerre.
steve.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Well, we ended up having a week at Sancerre, it worked out pretty cheap too as we got a day for free.
Great place, wonderfull cycling if a bit flat for me, though I did ride up to Sancerre a couple of times to get a good hill climb in.
Nice walking too, also handy that there's a golf course next door! Unfortunately I could'nt take my clubs, but I still managed a couple of hours on the driving range.

Sancerre itself is a lovely little town and we did indeed enjoy an excellent lunch in the square, as mentioned the salads are yummy. Also fitted wine (and cheese) tasting and buying at Chavignol - as well as elsewhere  

It's a site and area we shall certainly return to in the future.


----------

